# Bergamont Revox 2018



## BuckPfeife (18. September 2017)

Das gerade erst vorgestellte neue Revox von Bergamont hatte am vergangenen Wochenende beim 24h-Rennen im Münchener Olympiapark bereits seinen ersten Einsatz.

Im 8er Männer des Team2Beat waren zwei Fahrer auf dem 2018er Revox Team unterwegs und haben das Bike gleich mal ordentlich über die Strecke fliegen lassen. Am Ende wurde nicht nur die schnellste Rennrunde damit gefahren sondern auch der Sonderpreis gewonnen, für den man eine vorgegebene Rundenzeit auf die Sekunde genau getroffen hat.

Eine hamergeile Rennfeile!


----------



## Encore9 (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo Bergamont besitze ein Encore 9 2016
Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Encore9 (9. Januar 2018)




----------



## bergamont (9. Januar 2018)

@Encore9 Leider kann ich auf dem Foto nicht wirklich viel erkennen, da es relativ unscharf ist. Wäre es möglich ein neues Bild zu machen und evtl. auch kurz zu schreiben was genau Dir normal oder nicht normal vorkommt? Das würde uns sehr helfen Deine Frage auch vernünftig zu beantworten, vielen Dank.


----------



## Encore9 (9. Januar 2018)

Um das Lager herum sieht es aus wie gerissen


----------



## Encore9 (9. Januar 2018)




----------



## bergamont (9. Januar 2018)

Danke für das neue Bild. Der Lack ist auf jeden Fall gerissen. An dieser Stelle kann das passieren, da hier relativ viel Bewegung im Rahmen vorhanden (und einkalkuliert) ist. Das muss aber nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass auch der Rahmen bzw. die Verbindung von Strebe zu Lagersitz einen Defekt hat.
Ich werde das Bild zur Prüfung an meine Kollegen geben und um eine Einschätzung bitten. Sollte dann noch was unsicher sein, müsstest Du das Rad zum Händler bringen. Ich gebe Dir morgen Bescheid.


----------



## Encore9 (9. Januar 2018)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort !!!


----------



## bergamont (10. Januar 2018)

@Encore9 Eben noch Rückmeldung bekommen. Das ist wie vermutet unbedenklich, da es sich nur um den Lack handelt, der am Übergang Carbon zu Alu aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Materialeigenschaften eingerissen ist. Wäre das Carbon oder Alu ebenfalls beschädigt, würde man ein "ausgefranstes" Rissbild sehen.


----------



## Encore9 (10. Januar 2018)

Super vielen dank


----------



## Hobbymieter (20. August 2018)

Da das Radon Jealous 1x12 9.0 AL nicht lieferbar ist und ich nicht bis in den Herbst warten möchte, interessiere ich mich für das Bergamont Revox Pro, dass ich aus technischer Sicht durchaus gelungen finde (im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Bikes passen hier auch die Bremsen, etc.). Warum gibt es über das Bike kaum etwas im Internet zu lesen (Tests, Erfahrungen, etc.). Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wer aus dem Forum so ein Revox aus 2018 fährt? Ist das Teil empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (22. Februar 2019)

Noch 3x schlafen gehen, dann ist es endlich da. 

Ich brauchte ein neues Stadtrad. Trekking-Bikes getestet - ging gar nicht (lenken, Kurven, Bordstein-Hüpfer). Also wieder Hardtail und mir wurde das Revox 7 empfohlen. 
Im Oktober bestellt, Liefertermin von November auf Februar verschoben.
Kenne es bislang nur vom Bild. Das habe ich allerdings bestimmt schon 100x aufgerufen.
Bin sehr gespannt, wie es sich sitzt und fährt.

Jetzt darf das Steppenwolf nach 20 Jahren endlich sein Gnadenbrot bekommen, abgesehen von nächtlichen Ausflügen in die Stadt.
So gross ist das Vertrauen ins neue Ivy Chain dann doch nicht.


Fährt es schon jemand hier?
Für welches Einsatzgebiet nutzt ihr es?
Wie zufrieden seid ihr?

Fijn weekend.


----------



## Tiri (10. April 2019)

Kann mir jemand berichten ob die Größenangaben zum BGM Revox Team 2018 bei Gr S wirklich für Körpergrößen 160-167 cm stimmt? Kein Händler in meiner Nähe hat es vorrätig, von daher müsste ich es bestellen


----------



## Waldkatze (11. April 2019)

Hallo Tiri

Zum Team kann ich nix sagen, bei meinen 7er FMN passt bei einer Grösse von 166 und einer SL von 84, das S ganz gut.

Hier ist die Übersicht:
https://www.bergamont.com/de/de/product/bergamont-revox-7-fmn?article=270300160

Über die Geodaten konnte mein Freund ableiten, dass das M die Problematik nur vergrössert hätte.

https://www.bergamont.com/de/de/product/bergamont-revox-7-fmn?article=270300160#geometry


In welchem Gelände willst du das Rad denn nutzen? Hast du einen Händler, der die Komponenten austauscht und auch verrechnet?
Ich habe es ohne Probefahrt bestellen müssen. Einige Modifikationen mussten jedoch vorgenommen werden:

Die Sattelstütze war mit 350 zu kurz und wurde auf 400 getauscht. Allerdings ist der Rohrdurchmesser kleiner als üblich, daher hatte mein Händler erstmal nix vorrätig.

Die Sitzposition war sehr gestreckt, was im Schulter/Nackenbereich schmerzhaft war (Selbst auf meinem dicken Fully sitz ich bequemer).
Da ich es primär als Stadt- bzw. Tourenrad nutze, wollte ich eine aufrechtere OK-Position.
Mit einem Lenkertausch auf 8' Backsweep und 5' Upsweep ist es schon besser. Der Vorbau wird noch auf einen 40er verkürzt.

Die verbauten Pedale sind murks, da sie aussen höher sind als innen. Ist bei Plattfüssen sehr ungünstig für die Knie.

Ansonsten ist es ein prima Rad und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es bald passt.

Solltest du einen guten Händler oder andere kompetente Unterstützung haben, die ggf. notwendige Veränderungen vornehmen, kann ich eine Kaufempfehlung geben.
Ansonsten lieber eins aussuchen, das du Probe fahren kannst.

Verena


----------



## Tiri (14. April 2019)

Waldkatze schrieb:


> Hallo Tiri
> 
> Zum Team kann ich nix sagen, bei meinen 7er FMN passt bei einer Grösse von 166 und einer SL von 84, das S ganz gut.
> 
> ...


Hi Verena, 
danke für deine Rückeldung. Ist wirklich etwas schwer ohne Probefahrt blind zu bestellen. Kleinigkeiten austauschen , wie zB Sattelstütze, Lenker usw, ich denke, da habe ich hier einiges rumliegen. Problem ist eher ob das Rad passt. Wenn ich mir deine Maße angucke, bist du etwas größer als ich . Ich bin 162 mit SL 74. Fahre aktuell ein Trek Powerful 5 eBike mit den Maßen https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...-hardtail/powerfly-5/p/23179/?colorCode=black und komme gut damit zurecht. Zuvor hatte ich ein trek Pro Caliber 9,7, aber in 27,5" 5" Rahmen und das war mir einfach zu klein. 
Normalerweise müsste das Revox Team in S mir passen (im Vergleich zum Trek Superfly 5) , ich kenne mich aber nicht wirklich mit den Geovergleiche aus … 

Vg Tiri


----------



## JoeR (29. Juli 2019)

@BuckPfeife, @bergamont weiss jemand was die maximale Kettenblatt-Grösse für das Revox Team 2018 Grösse M ist? Passen da 38 Zähne rein?


----------



## BuckPfeife (30. Juli 2019)

Nen 36er passt auf jeden Fall noch rein. Das 38er wird höchstwahrscheinlich schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

